

Researchers recover typed text using audio recording of keystrokes (2005) - ColinWright
http://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2005/09/14_key.shtml

======
unimpressive
Might want to add [2005] to the title.

~~~
ColinWright
Done - thx.

